# How long does homemade bottled Sangria last?



## rforte3 (Jul 5, 2014)

So I know Sangria doesn't exactly go under wine making but I haven't found any answers on the web! I figure this forum is my best bet. I've found some answers here (like which factors might effect fermentation) but I haven't come across someone who's bottled sangria long-term.

My mom and I want to make and bottle some sangria for gifting/selling to our close friends. We want to make a relatively big batch but before we do that we want to make sure all of our batch isn't going to go bad.

Does anyone know how long a Sangria might last if it's been bottled? It's usually a drink that's consumed fresh. We would obviously remove the fruit and strain it but are there any other factors that may cause it to ferment quickly? Like the added sugar? 

Also, should we hold back on adding the ginger ale? Or should we find champagne bottles to bottle them in? 

We're not using a kit or anything. We want to to make it using my mom's recipe (The recipe has red wine, guava juice, ginger ale, and sugar). 

Any other factors/potential problems we might have would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## cintipam (Jul 5, 2014)

RIght off the bat I see one big problem. It's illegal to sell alcohol without a liquor license. Beyond that you'd need to know for certain that your base wine was adequately sorbated to prevent refermentation when you add any more sugars. Just the 2 biggies off the top of my head problems.

Pam in cinti


----------



## rforte3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Pam. I didn't think about the liquor license thing. I guess we will just gift them. As for the wine base being properly sorbated I will have to do my research then! Thanks again


----------



## cintipam (Jul 6, 2014)

Folks are always happy to get gifted wine. About sorbate, if a wine is not dry, then more than likely it has been sorbated properly. I can't imagine a winery selling anything that has any chance at all of fermentation starting up and turning their product into bottle bombs.

But if you want to have some real fun why don't you try making your own red wine from fruit juice concentrates? It's not hard, a great beginner project, and down the road you could gift totally made by you Sangria.

Pam in cinti


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 6, 2014)

Another potential problem is the low alcohol content (usually) of sangria. Your wine may have conditions that allow bacterial growth. Make sure you use adequate levels of sulfite.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 7, 2014)

I make a lot of Sangria from the Home Wineries concentrates. I have keep them up to 3 yrs, & see no reason they couldn't bring kept longer. My Sangria is what the Columbia Resturant, St Armand's circle, Sarasota, Fl calls " Imported Sangria" they add about 2 ounces of Brandy to each batch. So I add 3 ounces per bottle. OH does it SMOOTH out the Sangria & make it luscious! Roy


----------



## rforte3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone! From what i am hearing, it sounds like I should really make my sangria straight from scratch ;P I can imagine it being very satisfying


----------

